# Starrett combination square kit



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Just received my new square set. Should last me a very long time


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

You're gonna be happy with that. I have the combination square and absolutely love it. I wanted the other pieces but they are pretty expensive. I will save getting those for birthdays and Christmas etc. Enjoy the new toys. :thumbsup:


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

I was luckily enough to wire up a small shed for a sales rep/distributor of the company in exchange for some tools.  That was the highlight tool though.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice, they are some great squares. I managed to pick up a 24" with all the accessories and two 6" for cheap at garage sales.

I love em and I'm sure you will too.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice set. I have two older sets that are still true and I use them daily. That set will last you a long time.


----------

